# How often are you on this website?



## KirstenS (Sep 2, 2013)

How often are you on this website?


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

What a great question.

It's always on in my background when I'm online, even if I'm doing work...ahhh!!! So guilty...LOL


----------



## Taz's Mom (Mar 8, 2014)

I love this site and reading about everyone's dogs. 

Way to much I am sure


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Used to be often (every day, multiple times), now I don't even fit any of these options. Usually, I just run over a few posts and threads about once a month to once every few months. I post even less often. After 2 years or so, I became less active on this forum, but I still enjoy reading some updates from members that were around when I joined.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I usually have this site up on my computer all the time. I check it a couple times a day when I'm home. I don't read the majority of the threads. Just the ones that seem interesting to me in certain sections.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I really enjoy this site, overall and the facebook thread in chat got me thinking about it more as to why. 

I'll sometimes go for several weeks or month or two and not log in, then I'll be on here almost daily for awhile. Just depends on what is going on IRL. So it probably averages out to every other day for me.

I'm a 'content' person and this site and other forums I prefer to visit are very content driven, which appeals to me personally. I'm not huge into small talk, so a site like this that has such a wealth and depth of information regarding german shepherds is a valuable resource. 

Invariably when googling for GSD or even dog related questions this site appears at the top of the search. My sister who has poodles found her way here (unbeknownst to me until after the fact and she found a post I had made about Blue Buffalo) when researching food for her dogs!

Overall I am happy with the moderation here too. I feel it's fair and consistent and helps keep this site engaged and focused. 

Some folks get frustrated but that's true of any internet venue.....but IMO the level and quality of content far outweighs the negatives. This site is fortunate to have some extremely knowledgeable people participating and sharing their time and insight.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I use this site as part of my training, lol. My pup has to relax before and after meals, so I get to read all the threads while he's digesting  Thanks, all!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

I love this site. So much great information and so many other dog nerds


----------



## mtmarabianz (Jan 7, 2010)

I agree w/trickyshepherd


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I have been on a lot this winter. I figure once the weather gets better I will spend more time outside with the dogs. 

As it is, I use the App, so I can get in quickly during down time and commercials. Which makes it a bit too easy to be on a lot. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dognite (May 28, 2003)

2-3 times a week on average i'd guess...now that I have a GSD again!


----------



## FirefighterGSD (Jan 20, 2014)

I practically lived on here right after getting Arson, now it's more like 2 times a week. With a wedding 20 days from now life is getting in the way LOL.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

mondays and tuesdays are my big days on here


----------



## AshleyW (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm on everyday and I don't even have my GSD yet :laugh:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Whenever I have time


----------

